# FT Small fahaka for large fahaka



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

FT Small fahaka for large fahaka


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody ?????????????


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody ?????????????


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

You might just want to sell your small guy and buy a bigger one.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> You might just want to sell your small guy and buy a bigger one.


no i don't want to do that so thanks for the opinion
if i wanted to do that i would of done it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking ........................


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you know a good place to look for different puffers?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

morning bump!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hate to derail! Are you trading Starvin Marvin? =(


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i would like a bigger puffer . the bigger the better


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........................................


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

They grow about 1" per month at the start, so why not grow up the one you have! Mine went from 2 1/2" to about 7" in less then a year.Good water quality and food and they grow pretty quick.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i know . still looking lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( ME AGAIN... dun give up on Starvin Waldo Marvin (added middle name as it's impossible to spot in his tank) LOL!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so im feeding him clams and he is growing like a weed


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it was a great idea to trade a small for a large, given those that may have had theirs out grow the tank and still like having a puffer. Good luck with your search, lord knows there is not much more a puffer could desire living in the 180. I vouch a great loving home will be provided at Johnny's house.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I thought it was a great idea to trade a small for a large, given those that may have had theirs out grow the tank and still like having a puffer. Good luck with your search, lord knows there is not much more a puffer could desire living in the 180. I vouch a great loving home will be provided at Johnny's house.


that's what i thought too . someone cant house a big puffer in a big home well i can . a small puffer can give someone some time to figure a larger home out if they don't have one. 
i dont really care if i does not work out butt hey i want a big big puffer and i have too do the grow out all over again


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

There are a few large ones in the LFS in Calgary,AB. They might ship to you if you ask.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> There are a few large ones in the LFS in Calgary,AB. They might ship to you if you ask.


whos lfs .........................


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> whos lfs .........................


Riverfront aquarium in Calgary,AB


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bumb .........................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking maybe ill buy a big one if anyone has a big one


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still lookin


----------

